# Megioli amarone



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning ladies and gents

I will be starting my megioli Amarone next week. I want to check with those that have made this kit. What are your thoughts taste, body etc? Was the body thin or did you tweak with additional raisins or bananas?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2012)

Shawn, do you have the kit with the raisins or the grape pack?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 18, 2012)

Grape pack


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2012)

Great. I would think using that 4 kg (about 8.8 pounds) grape pack would be enough. I do recommend using a bag for the grape pack and squeezing it at least twice a day for better extraction. If you do this, remember to sanitize your hands first.


----------



## ldmack3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I did mine with the raisins. It is getting there but still needs more time. Most here say they (megiloli kits) need 2 years. Mine was in May is not ready yet.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2012)

ldmack3, I admre those of you who have the patience to wait two years or more on a wine. At my age I don't even by green bananas and I always eat my dessert first.


----------



## ldmack3 (Dec 18, 2012)

These are the 1st Megiloli Ive done. I've just read it takes 2 years and yes I'm down several bottles since May.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Done that one twice. First in 2010 with raisins. Added a hand full of dried cherries. Spent 6 weeks in almost new Vidal barrel. Added half teaspoon tan cor grand cru and six ounces of glycerin. Started in July of 10 and bottled May of 11. Took silver medal at pittsburgh last spring. 
Second had grape pack I did not use the raisins. Did not clear so I did second clearing with Superclear. Added one fourth teaspoon of tan cor grand cru. Barrel age for three months. Added four ounces of glycerin and three ounces of simple syrup. Started in feb of 11 and bottled Sep of 11. Took silver at Indy at Purdue. 

I guess for me the MMM Amarone is a good solid silver for the judges but it's a double gold for me. I have another on order for 2013. Mabye if I dont tweak it I'll get a gold somewhere.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 18, 2012)

How long did it take to come around Tony?


----------



## tonyt (Dec 18, 2012)

1 year after bottling on each but we are really not drinking either one yet


----------



## joeswine (Dec 19, 2012)

*Amarone..a taste treat*

 JUST MY OPPION MIND YOU,BUT THIS STYLE WINE MADE IN VALOPOLICELLA IS MADE WITH SUN DRIED GRAPES(RAISINS),TONY'S WINE IS VERY GOOD i'VE HAD IT IN BOTH OF HIS FORMATS(I CAN UNDERSTAND HIM WINNING),WHEN i MAKE IT, IT IS USUALLY FROM FRESH JUICE ALTHOUGH A MADE A KIT VERSION AND LAYERED OAK AND IN THE SECONDARY ADDED THE RAISINS,THIS THEN ALLOWS A SECONDARY FERMENTATION WITH THE RAISINS TO HAPPEN AND EXTRACTS THE FLAVOR FROM THEM,THE KEY TO GOOD AMARONE IS GOOD OAKING AND MASERRATION BETWEEN THE WINE BASE AND THE RAISINS, REHYDRATED GRAPE PACKS MIGHT GIVE UP MORE SOLIDS TO THE WINE BUT( IMO)DON,T ADD MUCH MORE,WERE THE RAISINS GIVE BOTH THE FLAVOR ADDITIVE AND MORE MOUTH FEEL,TIME IN A BOTTLE IS THE BEST FRIEND TO ANY AMARONE,IT CAN HAVE AT LEAST 4TO 5 YEARS AND THEN IT REALLY CAN STAND ON ITS OWN.i DID A KIT VERSION ONCE AND WROTE ABOUT IT AS IT WAS BEING PROCESS IT WAS A (WE KIT) AND i ADJUSTED IT BY FIRST LAYERING WITH OAK CHIPS IN THE PRIMARY THEN POWDERED OAK(FOR TEXTURE)IN THE SECONDARY ALONG WITH,SUN MAID RAISINS(1LB. BOX) TO DO A SECONDARY EXTRACTION,THEN TIME,TIME ,TIME,WON A SECOND PLACE LAST YEAR IN HAMMONTON,3.5YEARS IN THE BOTTLE.AT THAT POINT... .


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2012)

Is that year with one year of bulk aging in glass?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2012)

So joe, after fermentation is complete, you sorbate and kmeta. Then you add the raisins. If this is correct for how long before you remove raisins and did you have problems with re-fermentation? If you could list your steps I would be grateful.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 19, 2012)

I find that all my reds shine at two years after pitching the yeast no matter if aged in carboy or bottle. Some as early as eighteen months but for sure by two years. 

Thanks for your kind comments Joe. You know I'm a fan of yours also. I know you have tried some very out of the box tricks with your wine but I imagine you add raisins during primary?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 19, 2012)

*adding rasins*

Because the wine already has a base the secondary is were I install the raisins,this then gives the base wine a time to ferment out and add more structure to the base ,by adding the raisins in the secondary this allows the best extraction of flavor and also adds to the body of the wine,and the abv is better balance with the acidity of the tannins,at least in theroy and practice ,but that's just my way,sometimes the long way around ,but thats just me.

 I also fine that box wine and fresh juice wines also have differences in long term aging,not always good for us cellar dwellers,I really don't have 5 years to wait to taste a wines full potencial or not,to old for that lost time you know what I mean,at any rate,always good to talk to you (from the right side of Texas)


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2012)

Joe,

Does this cause refermentation? Or do you transfer to secondary at a specific S.G. I would really like to try this technique. Just trying to wrap my mind around it.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2012)

Shawn, I am interested in Joe's answer too because I have never tried this but it seems very logical. I would guess that Joe moves to secondary at about SG 1.020, adds the raisins and sees an uptick in the SG to maybe 1.025-1.030 and fermentation continues rather than restarts.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 19, 2012)

*Restart*

ONCE YOU GO FROM PRIMARY T O SECONDARY THERE IS ALWAYS A LITTLE FERMENTATION STILL AVAILABLE TO HAPPEN . THE ALCOHOL THAT IS NOW PRESENT WILL START TO REACT TO THE PRESENTS OF THE RAISINS AND START TO EXTRACT THE ESSENCE AND INTER- START TO DE SOLVE THE RAISIN AND WITH THE SUGARS AGAIN PRESENT STARTS A FERMENTATION OF THERE OWN LOW FOAMING BUT QUITE THERE,THIS FERMENTATION IS WHAT GIVES THE WINE ITS DEEP FLAVOR AND THE ABV. THAT IS EXPECTED FROM THE FINISH AMARONE.

 THINK ABOUT IT,WHEN YOU ADD THE GRAPE PACK,WHAT YOU SHOULD GET FROM IT IS SOLIDS AND COLOR,THERE SHOULD BE VERY LITTLE FLAVOR ENHANCEMENT,FOR THAT HAS ALREADY BE EXTRACT FROM WERE IT CAME FROM,BUT WHEN YOU ADD THE RAISINS AFTER, NOW YOU ADD BODY AND FLAVOR TO THE MIX AGAIN AND THERE FOR, ADD STRUCTURE AND BODY TO THE WINE,AT LEAST THAT'S MY TAKE ON IT,.THIS IS THE PROCESS FOR MAKING AMARONE ,REMEMBER WHEN THEY (IN ITALY) MAKE THIS WINE IT IS WITH THE GRAPES(DRIED) THAT THE JUICE IS COMING FROM WE DON'T HAVE THAT PLUS,WE ADJUST.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2012)

Joe.. Thank you for being patient. How long do you leave the raisin in to complete the extraction? I would assume until dry


----------



## joeswine (Dec 19, 2012)

*Secondary fermentation*

 Usually, once I see the fermentation start and that will come in the form of very small bubbles I let it go for at least two weeks . By then it should settle out if it takes a little longer , then let it but it will stop . racket again and let it settle out, what I do is allowed , it too settle out for at least two months at the end of that. I racket again . Then wait for another month, I remember I am doing this with fresh juice if you are using a kit . The same technique would apply because the raisins were dealing with at this point . I do not know about you but I allow my kits to sit at least a year,. With both the fresh juice and the kits I would apply the usual suspects and bottle. You should do a little tasting along the way why you are doing this and see the difference ,as far as putting glycerin , there are grades just for our purposes , a little goes a long way 10 ounces to 6 gallons . However do not use it. If you do not have to time is our ally always keep it on your side . E


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 20, 2012)

I started the Megoili Amarone today with grape pack, my bucket at 7.9 is filled to the top. When I opened the box to my surprise there was also a Raisin pack as well. I jumped for joy and yes I will be using it. I will be adding it once my juice reaches a S.G. 1.020. I will keep everyone up to date.


----------



## robie (Dec 21, 2012)

You should add the raisin pack now. along with the grape pack. It will be less effective if you wait. Your fermenter bucket is too small for a MM Meglioli red, a grape pack, and a raisin pack. You need a ten gallon fermenter or split it into two buckets. Once it gets going and starts foaming, it will likely run over. If you can't split it or move it, put the bucket in a larger tub to catch the overflow.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 21, 2012)

Rob I have a six gallon as well you think I should transfer half now into It and let it finish seperately and then combine. You think I should transfer 3 gallons over?


----------



## robie (Dec 21, 2012)

ShawnDTurner said:


> Rob I have a six gallon as well you think I should transfer half now into It and let it finish seperately and then combine. You think I should transfer 3 gallons over?



I would set the bucket in a tub to be safe. Sometimes a wine will not foam much, but other times (most of the time), it will produce 2 to 4 inches of foam. I would watch it very closely and if it starts to foam a lot, yes, I would transfer half to the other bucket. You can recombine them into a single carboy when you rack to secondary fermentation. 


For this very reason, a couple years ago I purchased a 10-gallon fermenter bucket.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 21, 2012)

robie said:


> You should add the raisin pack now. along with the grape pack. It will be less effective if you wait. Your fermenter bucket is too small for a MM Meglioli red, a grape pack, and a raisin pack. You need a ten gallon fermenter or split it into two buckets. Once it gets going and starts foaming, it will likely run over. If you can't split it or move it, put the bucket in a larger tub to catch the overflow.


My experience with Meglioli kits is that they don't foam, just pin-point bubbles. However, I always place my primary in a rubbermaid action packer mostly because of bottom seal failures I and others have experienced in the past.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 21, 2012)

I went ahead and split it up. I left the grape pack in one and added the raisin to the other half with an addition of a half pound of raisins. Do you guys recommend a particular brand of ten gallon fermenter?


----------



## robie (Dec 21, 2012)

ShawnDTurner said:


> I went ahead and split it up. I left the grape pack in one and added the raisin to the other half with an addition of a half pound of raisins. Do you guys recommend a particular brand of ten gallon fermenter?



Several of the LHBS advertisers sell one. I bought mine from The Wine Maker's Toy Store.
Places like Home Depot sell Rubbermaid plastic trash cans that are also food grade. They can scratch easily, but as long as they have the food grade symbol on them, they are good for a period of time. The ones sold at the LHBS are really nice, white ones that will last for years.


----------



## robie (Dec 21, 2012)

tonyt said:


> My experience with Meglioli kits is that they don't foam, just pin-point bubbles. However, I always place my primary in a rubbermaid action packer mostly because of bottom seal failures I and others have experienced in the past.



I made the MM Meglioli Barolo. I added the grape pack and not the raisin pack. It did foam some, but not a huge amount like other kits. (That kit was and still is a big disappointment, considering the cost of it. Even after going through the barrel, it has turned out to be only as good as a $10 table wine. After 2 years, no Barolo taste at all. I hope the Amarone turns out much better. I made a MM Ren. chardonnay and Amarone and they are both pretty good. I guess I just expected more from such an expensive kit.)


----------



## joeswine (Dec 21, 2012)

*Grape packs and raisins*

 Assuming you have a 6 gallon one kit now fermented out with the grape pack. Basically you will have less than 6 gallons. I would have taken that same 6 gallons and at my raises to the secondary fermentation now-using the same volume that I started with or less and adding a different nuance to it , why would you want to go through all those changes, not necessary .


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 23, 2012)

TOnyT.......You were correct this thing is not foaming at all much.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2012)

Shawn, I wish you had PMed me. I have a 10 gallon that you could have borrowed. I rarely use it because it is too big for one kit batch and too small for two batches. I have made 23 liter kits with grape packs and never had a problem with overflow in my 7.9 gallon primary. If you ever need something and you don't want to buy it for one time use, PM me. I live in Powell.

I believe you started out following Joeswine's alternate method of adding raisins, i.e. in the secondary rather than the primary. I think that alternative has promise and I plan to try it on the next big red I make. When you think about it, the raisins would stay with the wine much longer than they would if there were used in primary and discarded when moving to secondary.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for that kind gesture. I am still going to do joes method. Once I go to secondary I will add additional raisins. I also agree, his method will yield a good result. I am thinking add them at 1.020, when I transfer to secondary. Leave them for two weeks as he recommended. Now I am off to punch down ..cheers


----------



## robie (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, if Joe says adding raisins later is a good thing, you can bank on it being a good idea. Joe knows his stuff!!!


----------



## Gareth (Aug 29, 2014)

Complete beginner at this stuff, do u have to wash or sterilize your raisins before adding?


----------



## ColemanM (Aug 30, 2014)

No need to wash them. But try finding raisins that don't have added sulfite listed on the package. I had better luck and taste with Zante currants from whole foods than I did with regular sunmaide raisins. FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

